# How y'all doin?



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like you got a nice forum goin here. I like it! Anyway, I'm here courtesy of Hunter368, and look forward to postin here more often. 

The only think you should know is that I'm a metal-head, and if that offends you, well, I don't much give a damn. But hey, I'm a good nature guy, so it's no big deal. 

Also, I've never really looked into the aerial aspect of WWII before, so this should be an interesting experience.


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, and yes, I did name myself after the Judas Priest song performed by Tim "Ripper" Owens, in case you're wondering.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey man, 

theres a fair few metal heads on here including myself. 
That a real strat in your picture?
Im shredder by trade 8)

Enjoy


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Hey man,
> 
> theres a fair few metal heads on here including myself.
> That a real strat in your picture?
> ...




Well, it's Fender, but it's Mexican Made, and not American. But it's great for 300 bucks. Right now I really suck at guitar. I've been playin for a year now, but I'm just kinda stuck. I don't have particularly deft fingers (I play American Football after all, so I **** them up all the time), and I play in a bad position and with too much tension. Not to mention that I failed to grasp theory even though I took both a guitar and piano class at school to try to figure it out. (Of course, my guitar teacher didn't teach anything, so I guess I technically only took one class  )


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Ah nice mexican strats are real nice when you get the right one. 
I can relate about the fingers I play Australian Rules Football and Cricket.

manged to dislocate my thumb after crashing my mountain bike the day before a performance


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

lol nice man. I've been lucky enough to not recieve any major injuries my entire life (except for one near-concussion one football game) but those little ones add up after a while, know what I mean? I know that I've jacked up my back and neck beyond repair lol. Especially my back. Did that one during Fall workouts. Did 335 pounds for a Squat max... haven't done squats since, for obvious reasons. Although I did complete the rep


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

anyway, I gotta get some sleep. It's 4:51 am as it is.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum from Essex


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> The only think you should know is that I'm a metal-head, and if that offends you, well, I don't much give a damn. But hey, I'm a good nature guy, so it's no big deal.



Just to warn you, there are some of us here here who are metal heads and have been listening to metal since before you were probably born or were still shitting in your diapers.

Guessing from your pictures I think I probably saw my first Metal concert (Metallica) before you were even born....

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just to warn you, there are some of us here here who are metal heads and have been listening to metal since before you were probably born or were still shitting in your diapers.
> 
> Guessing from your pictures I think I probably saw my first Metal concert (Metallica) before you were even born....
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forum.



You're probably right, but as Manowar said, we're all "Brothers of Metal".


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

mosquitoman said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum from Essex



And thanks from Florida 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 29, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> You're probably right, but as Manowar said, we're all "Brothers of Metal".



That is true, but Manowar are still crap! No offense....


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 29, 2007)

well, they are pretty cheesy, but they have their moments.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello And welcome from down under!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2007)

welcome Jug! Cool Priest siggy. Love what they did from "Screamin..." to the beginning. Green Manalishi!!!


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 30, 2007)

lol, yeah, Screamin was great, as were all the previous albums. But if you pretend the Turbo Lover album doesn't exist, the ones after are great too, if you don't mind the brutal sound they developed.

Probably their best album musically is Painkiller


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Screaming is my fav from them.


----------



## Jugulator (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, it's definitely awesome. I love Painkiller, Jugulator, and Sad Wings of Destiny personally.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

All very good, but Judas still bows to the great Metallica!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

They sure do 8)


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> All very good, but Judas still bows to the great Metallica!



actually, I bet Metallica would probably bow to Judas Priest, seeing as Priest is one of their gods, along with Motorhead and Black Sabbath.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 1, 2007)

Speaking of Motorhead... Anyone know if they still tour? I'd love to catch motorhead some time.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 1, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> Well, it's Fender, but it's Mexican Made, and not American. But it's great for 300 bucks.



Ah well, if only it was a Gibson.... 
The strat is nice for some nice funcky stuff, but for metal you'll need a humbucker screaming. And a big piece of woodfor sustain = Les Paul


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> actually, I bet Metallica would probably bow to Judas Priest, seeing as Priest is one of their gods, along with Motorhead and Black Sabbath.



Yes but the music does not compare. Metallica are the gods of the gods of metal my friend...



Jugulator said:


> Speaking of Motorhead... Anyone know if they still tour? I'd love to catch motorhead some time.



Yes I saw them last December in Stuttgar, Germany and they are currently on tour through Europe now at the moment.

Here are this years tour dates as of now:

May 21/07 Nantes, France Zenith 
May 23/07 Isetres, France L'Usine 
May 24/07 Nice, France Theatre De Verdure 
May 25/07 Toulouse, France Zenith 
May 27/07 Lyon, France Halle Tony Garnier 
May 29/07 Lille, France Zenith 
May 30/07 Nancy, France Zenith 
May 31/07 Dijon, France Zenith 
June 2/07 Zurich, Switzerland Winterthur, Eulachhalle 
June 3/07 Luxembourg Rockhal 
June 5/07 Limoges, France Zenith 
June 6/07 Caen, France Zenith 
June 9/07 Solvesborg, Sweden Sweden Rock 
June 12/07 Thessaloniki, Greece Principal Club Theater 
June 13/07 Athens, Greece Hellinikon Fencing Hall 
June 16/07 London, England Royal Festival Hall 
June 17/07 Nijmegan, Holland Fields of Rock 
June 20/07 Rome, Italy Olympic Stadium 
June 23/07 Zaragoza, Spain Monsters of Rock 
June 29/07 Kavarna, Bulgaria Kaliakra Stadium 
June 30/07 Dischingen, Germany Rock Am Hartsfeldsee Tent Festival 
July 7/07 Montreaux, Switzerland Montreaux Jazz Festival 
July 13/07 Vizovice, Czech Republic Masters of Rock Festival 
July 20/07 Tolmin, Slovenia Metalcamp 
July 21/07 Kreuth, Germany Earthshaker Festival 
July 28/07 Seinajoki, Finland Race Rock Festival 
Aug 4/07 Gijon, Spain Il Gijon Metal Festival 
Aug 11/07 Osaka, Japan Summer Sonic Festival 
Aug 12/07 Tokyo, Japan Marine Stadium 
Aug 17/07 Steinkjer, Norway Steinkjerfestivalen Festival 
Aug 19/07 Biddinghuizen, Holland Lowlands Festival 



ALICE COOPER/MOTORHEAD/JOAN JETT 


Nov 6/07 Sheffield, UK Arena 
Nov 7/07 Glasgow, UK SECC, Hall 4 
Nov 9/07 Newcastle, UK Arena 
Nov 10/07 Birmingham, UK NEC 
Nov 11/07 Nottingham, UK Arena 
Nov 13/07 Brighton, UK Centre 
Nov 14/07 Bournemouth, UK BIC 
Nov 16/07 Cardiff, UK Arena 
Nov 17/07 London, UK Wembley Arena 
Nov 18/07 Manchester, UK Men Arena


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 1, 2007)

God knowbody comes to canada anymore


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2007)

Lets see bands on tour in Europe at the moment:

Metallica
Iron Maiden
Motorhead
Machine Head
Trivium
Lamb of God (well I think they returned to the US last week)
Type O Negative
Killswitch Engage
Slayer
Marilyn Manson
Dragonforce
Megadeth
As I Lay Dying
Pearl Jam
Apocalyptica
Sepultura
Paradise Lost
Sick of it All
Dream Theatre
In Extremo
Clawfinger
Doro
Amorphis
Dimmu Borgir
Eagles of Death Metal
Enslaved
Dismember
Motorjesus
Within Temptation
Cradle of Filth
Udo
Unleashed
Dew Scented
Graveworm
Testament
Kreator
Gama Ray
Masterplan
God Dethroned
Korn
Velvet Revolver
Billy Tallent
Linkin Park
My Chemical Romance
Smashing Pumpkins
Evenescense
Hatesphere
Beatallica
J.B.O
Grave Digger
Vader
Vicious Rumors
Evergrey
Amon Amarth
Heaven Hell
Finntroll
Nazareth
W.A.S.P
Hammerfall
Edguy
Black Dahlia Murder
Blind Guardian
Blitzkrieg
Cannibal Corpse
Dir En Grey
Fair to Midland
Chimaira
Haggard
Iced Earth
Immortal
In Flames
Lacuna Coil
Moonspell
Napalm Death
Rage
Rose Tattoo
Sacred Reich
Saxon
Sodom
Stratovarius
Subway to Sally
Turbonegro
God Forbid
Heaven Shall Burn
King Diamond
Living Colour
Steve Vai
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Meshuggah
Tool
Brujeria
Hatebreed
Satyricon
Naglfar
Static X
Caliban
Children of Bodom
Walls of Jericho
Unearth
The Bones
Il Nino
Dropkick Murpheys
Crematory
Nightwish
Bullet For my Valentine
Shadowsfall


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 1, 2007)

:


Marcel said:


> Ah well, if only it was a Gibson....
> The strat is nice for some nice funcky stuff, but for metal you'll need a humbucker screaming. And a big piece of woodfor sustain = Les Paul



 Ive seen lots of "metal" bands with Strats
Oh yeh.....watch Jimi Hendrix at Woodstock......he made that piece of wood scream
(but I know what you mean about Humbuckers )


----------



## Njaco (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, didn't know some of those bands were still around like Living Colour. Would love to see Type-O-Negative.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> :
> 
> Ive seen lots of "metal" bands with Strats
> Oh yeh.....watch Jimi Hendrix at Woodstock......he made that piece of wood scream
> (but I know what you mean about Humbuckers )





Strats are good enough for Iron maiden 8) 

You can get humbucker that are stuck on top of each other so they fit in single coil holes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Wow, didn't know some of those bands were still around like Living Colour. Would love to see Type-O-Negative.



I saw Type O about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2007)

NIce shot! 8)


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> :
> 
> Ive seen lots of "metal" bands with Strats
> Oh yeh.....watch Jimi Hendrix at Woodstock......he made that piece of wood scream
> (but I know what you mean about Humbuckers )



You're right, Jimmy could make every guitar scream, even Spanish ones I think 8) 



Heinz said:


> Strats are good enough for Iron maiden
> 
> You can get humbucker that are stuck on top of each other so they fit in single coil holes.



Yeah, but those humbuckers don't sound like a real one, they just sound like single coils without the humm.

Don't get me wrong, Strats are great guitars, and much more versatile than my Les Paul, I'm going to buy one if my wife will let me


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 2, 2007)

You can always put different pickups on the strat....mine are standard (I dont have the heart to change them)...but they are less powerful than my friends Les Pauls
I think the Gibsons are also easier to play (I'm also being ultra nice to the wife for a Les Paul )
At the moment I put the Strat through a Boss GT6 and I can get pretty much what sound i want
Find a guitar you like and go for it....
Spank the Plank


----------



## Marcel (Jul 2, 2007)

Greatest couple: les paul+strat 
About easier to play, well I must say I really love my Gibson. I hardly play any other guitar. I use Fender amps without any pedals (except for food switch, a volume pedal and a crybaby) great sound.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Lets see bands on tour in Europe at the moment:
> 
> Metallica
> Iron Maiden
> ...




I think Pro-Pain is also touring Europe, but I'm not sure. It's kinda cool cause they're a local band, but they have toured Europe before.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

Adler, you edited my Sig didn't you. lol


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2007)

Is ur siggy supposed to be funny??? Im sure Adler didnt put that up there like that... U have a very short time to reply before I get pissed...


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 2, 2007)

he had edited my sig to say "I swallow like Rob Halford." So this is my way of getting him back  It's all in good fun though.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 3, 2007)

Marcel said:


> Greatest couple: les paul+strat
> About easier to play, well I must say I really love my Gibson. I hardly play any other guitar. I use Fender amps without any pedals (except for food switch, a volume pedal and a crybaby) great sound.



Nice set up,

I want a Mesa Boogie Dual rectofier soon. $$$ though 

Lespauls are lovely just wish Gibson would lift their game on quality control, same with Fender at the moment. Customs yea sure but anything below that are hit and miss. Not good enough for what you pay.
Ibanez are probably my favourite with Gibson behind in Second and ESP coming third. Fender fourth and that will do


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm loving my strat right now, and I've played a a few les pauls, and while I will say that the les pauls have more crunch and sustain, I will also say that I think Fender's have better tone, and can be extremely distroted or they can be silky smooth. That's a quality that the Les paul just doesn't have.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> Adler, you edited my Sig didn't you. lol



I sure did. You wanted to play rough so I fight fire with fire.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 3, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Nice set up,
> 
> I want a Mesa Boogie Dual rectofier soon. $$$ though
> 
> ...



Yeah, Ibanez are very good and quite cheap compared to Gibson and Fender. Usually better build as well. When I bought my Gibson I imediately put on straplocks as the small knobs of Gibsen really sucked. I'm also considering to change the tuners as they ar really crap. Too bad, I would rather keep it original.
For playing comford I dislike the usually thin necks of Ibanez, I prefer the half baseball bat of the LP or Strat. 
Mesa Boogy is real loud, I like it 



Jugulator said:


> I'm loving my strat right now, and I've played a a few les pauls, and while I will say that the les pauls have more crunch and sustain, I will also say that I think Fender's have better tone, and can be extremely distroted or they can be silky smooth. That's a quality that the Les paul just doesn't have.



You should love it, a strat is a good guitar. Mummy, I want one ! Gimme a strat 

If you play well, a Les Paul can even sound silky smooth while heavily distorted. Just listen to Slash, he is the ultimate LP player. But sound is for everyone else to choose. I like the heavy sound of the LP, but I also have single coils (p90) which gives a very unique sound.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 3, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I sure did. You wanted to play rough so I fight fire with fire.



lol it's alright, it gave me a nice laugh.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

ACtually Jimmy Page or Zappa are the ultimate LP player in my book however Slash has awesome tones.

Les Paul is the guitar for fat distorted tones though. Strats are great but get a little raspy in the distortian area for metal/hardrock for me.

Blues is where its at, which is exactly why I want a strat soon with a spilt coil humbucker.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 4, 2007)

> Just listen to Slash, he is the ultimate LP player



SOrry buddy, but only two people hold that distinction: Zakk Wylde, and Les Paul. But Slash is still great. Even better when you consider that he can't read music.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

JImmy Page dude he is the man for me.
Wylde is pretty killer though, just likes his pentatonics a little too much  But they are fun.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 4, 2007)

SATCH!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2007)

Its about the best Les Paul player,

cant say I;ve even seen Satch play one however man He'd make it howl thats for sure.

Still Hussars you have taste Satch is in my top 2 favourite players


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 4, 2007)

Heinz said:


> JImmy Page dude he is the man for me.
> Wylde is pretty killer though, just likes his pentatonics a little too much  But they are fun.



Theres a video of him playing in highschool... The man can tap and do pinch harmonics/pentatonics at the same time


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 4, 2007)

But the real question is, who rocks the SG? Do I hear Tony Iommi and Angus Young?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> But the real question is, who rocks the SG? Do I hear Tony Iommi and Angus Young?



Angus Young? Yes you do 
Satch never plays Les Paul, it's not sophisticated enough.
Jimmy Page rules, but Les Paul himself.. Sure he created a heluve guitar, but I never cared for his music.

And speaking of LP players, Garry More is a good contender, as long as he doesn't sing


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 5, 2007)

You do not acknowledge THE Metal God Tony Iommi?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> Theres a video of him playing in highschool... The man can tap and do pinch harmonics/pentatonics at the same time



PInch harmonics are pretty easy,

oh and pentatonics are a scale not a sound like the pinch harmonic. 

Hes got some nice gear I must say.

As far as the Les Paul not being sophisticated enough for Satch I disagree as he played a String thru Ibanez with P 90s in the 90s a fair bit.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 5, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> You do not acknowledge THE Metal God Tony Iommi?



Well, actually, no, never heard of him, but interested to learn more....



Heinz said:


> PInch harmonics are pretty easy,
> 
> oh and pentatonics are a scale not a sound like the pinch harmonic.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I think he'll rather prefer Ibanez as he can do his string bending on the 24th frett


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

But he only uses a 22fret scale 

He plays the 24th over the pickup which is trick Ive recently learned, pretty sweet.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 5, 2007)

Heinz said:


> But he only uses a 22fret scale
> 
> He plays the 24th over the pickup which is trick Ive recently learned, pretty sweet.



Ah, he is an inventive player isn't he? :LOL: Hmmm, should try that myself, if only I could get my hand around that heel


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 5, 2007)

Marcel, Tony Iommi is the lead guitarist for Black Sabbath, plays missing the tips of two fingers, and he can play (and created) metal, jazz, and blues.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 5, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x6on4lW0-E_


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 5, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2OwquyElP8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc6guPvSaVU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2xxgBSbHKg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeQ9MTPQTrE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkbMd3Bygzs_




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DHXoqa3y7A_

(the music is being put into a compilation of trailers or something, but the song is the focus man.)


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Cant say I've heard much of his jazz and blues. 

He pioneered down tuning for his fingers but wouldnt call the creator of metal. Definitely a GOD in defining the genre.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 5, 2007)

Tony Iommi created Metal bottom line. Led Zeppelin has always been more rock oriented, as was Deep Purple. But when you heard the Opening of Black Sabbath on their first album, a new genre was born


(this is the best I could do to find the song)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G24jvEHUU8c_


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh, and Iommi played all his Jazz/Blues stuff before he formed sabbath. THey used to travel as Polka Tulk and earth, among other names, and they played a fusion of jazz and blues. On their first album, there's a very obvious blues influence as well.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 5, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> Marcel, Tony Iommi is the lead guitarist for Black Sabbath, plays missing the tips of two fingers, and he can play (and created) metal, jazz, and blues.



Ah of course, the one with the plastic fingers, didn't know his name though, sorry.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea like I said he defined the genre but even the Beatles had early Heavy Metal ideas in the late 60s with helter Skelter.

Bottom line is Iommi is a god to all that listen to him..........


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 6, 2007)

Whatever you say, I drink the blood of non-believers and worship him in my private shrine


----------



## Marcel (Jul 6, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> Whatever you say, I drink the blood of non-believers and worship him in my private shrine



 You'll probably get nauseus

But he's a good one, especially because he only has half his fingers.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah. He's still great though. He's my favorite guitarist of all time, and what inspired me to play guitar. I still love the slow and moody stuff as opposed to uber fast. I dunno, I just think something gets lost with all that speed.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 6, 2007)

Jugulator said:


> Yeah. He's still great though. He's my favorite guitarist of all time, and what inspired me to play guitar. I still love the slow and moody stuff as opposed to uber fast. I dunno, I just think something gets lost with all that speed.



Exactly, guitar playing is about emotion, not just technique. But it does help


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, that it does.


----------



## Jugulator (Jul 6, 2007)

Try out Wheels of Confusion. See if you like it.


----------

